# net/samba48: new vfs_freebsd module



## arabesc (Mar 6, 2019)

There's a new vfs_freebsd module in the net/samba48 port.
I can't find any information about it. It seems to be like custom extension. I'm curious what it is, what it for and how to use it.
Could someone kindly share information about that vfs module?


----------



## phoenix (Mar 7, 2019)

Reading the comments in the code, it appears to allow better integration with FreeBSD's VFS layer.  My guess would be you'd want to enable it.


----------



## arabesc (Mar 7, 2019)

phoenix said:


> it appears to allow better integration with FreeBSD's VFS layer.


I can say even more - it does something about extended attributes, it has a setting. But I would like to have more details.



phoenix said:


> My guess would be you'd want to enable it.


I've had the same thoughts. I've enabled the module, and it has brought in an issue instead of benefits.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2019)

Looks like a patch file got renamed.






						[ports] Revision 492474
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				



Note the removal of patch-vfs_freebsd.c and the addition of patch-source3_modules_vfs__freebsd.c. If you look at the first lines of patch-vfs_freebsd.c you'll see they refer to the exact same source file. So this isn't a _new_ feature or addition.

Porter's Handbook: 4.4. Patching
Read the bit about the naming convention and it will be clear this is basically just a rename.


----------



## arabesc (Mar 8, 2019)

SirDice said:


> So this isn't a _new_ feature or addition.


As I see in the patch-vfs_freebsd.c version history this module was introduced in the 465492 revision about a year ago. So, it's new and it has no (known to me) usage documentation. According to the log message the module looks like an attempt to improve Samba / FreeBSD compatibility. It seems to be important. I have some issues with the extended attributes in Samba, it seems that streams_xattr module doesn't work properly with them, so I would like to sort out with it.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2019)

arabesc said:


> As I see in the patch-vfs_freebsd.c version history this module was introduced in the 465492 revision about a year ago.


Well, I don't consider something that's been around for a year _new_. 



arabesc said:


> According to the log message the module looks like an attempt to improve Samba / FreeBSD compatibility. It seems to be important. I have some issues with the extended attributes in Samba, it seems that streams_xattr module doesn't work properly with them, so I would like to sort out with it.


What exactly are the problems you encounter?


----------



## arabesc (Mar 8, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Well, I don't consider something that's been around for a year _new_.


The module has been introduced in the net/samba48 port, it's the latest available Samba port version. It's a custom module, there's no history, community discussions, etc. It's new to me.



SirDice said:


> What exactly are the problems you encounter?


I have OSX as a Samba client. There's a vfs_fruit module in the Samba config to improve compatibility with the OSX clients. The vfs_fruit module stores additional resources and metadata in the ._AppleDouble files, extended attributes and/or streams. The ._AppleDouble files work for me, but it's a mess, the xattrs and streams don't work.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2019)

Please don't provide an analysis of what you think is happening (you could be way off and we would end up looking for a red herring). Just provide the raw symptoms and, if possible, a way to reproduce them.


----------



## arabesc (Mar 8, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Just provide the raw symptoms and, if possible, a way to reproduce them.


I think it's a subject for another thread. Lets keep this topic for the vfs_freebsd.


----------

